# I never had a female friend



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This is going to sound pathetic, but I'm going to be 27 and I never even had a female friend in my life. Right now, I don't even have any friends. The best years of my life was when I had close friends in junior high and part of high school. I don't have the social skills, it's too late, plus most people who have SA had friends with the opposite gender, it sounds unrealistic, unbelievable, but there are probably a few others like me here. In order for me to develop the social skills to talk to people my age would be to go back in time during my childhood and teen years and learn there, but it's too late. I can't even relate to people my age.


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

same here, i've never had a female friend either. I've never "hung out" with a female friend, not even in my school years. I too don't have the social skills or confidence to go out a try and make new friends, it's too late for me. I pretty much just freeze when i'm around a female i don't know, and the only other females i know are family. if i'm in the gym training with someone and they start talking to their female friend or a female they know, i either carry on training and pay no attention or move away and do something else so that i don't open my mouth and sound like a complete looser to her. I'd like to think it doesn't bother me not having any female (male or female friends in general) friends, but sometimes it gets to me when i realise how lonely i actually am compared to other people my age.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

MrZi said:


> I'd like to think it doesn't bother me not having any female (male or female friends in general) friends, but sometimes it gets to me when i realise how lonely i actually am compared to other people my age.


don't lie to yourself. that's one of the worst things you can do. you'll get caught in the vicious cycle of SA forever.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

its never too late. youve identified the problem but dont make it insurmountable. i personally think youre too smart for that.


----------



## jwyatt123 (Jul 24, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> This is going to sound pathetic, but I'm going to be 27 and I never even had a female friend in my life. Right now, I don't even have any friends. The best years of my life was when I had close friends in junior high and part of high school. I don't have the social skills, it's too late, plus most people who have SA had friends with the opposite gender, it sounds unrealistic, unbelievable, but there are probably a few others like me here. In order for me to develop the social skills to talk to people my age would be to go back in time during my childhood and teen years and learn there, but it's too late. I can't even relate to people my age.


Do you have any sisters?

I do not have any sisters so I have never been able to cater to the female presence.

You probably do not have the social skills because you did not have alot of female (social) influence.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. All of my friends so far have been nerdy males, like me. Finding girls who are as nerdy as I am is almost impossible. There was this one girl who was somewhat nerdy but of course I didn't have the balls to talk to her.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Same for me. Never had a female friend. I don't have any male friends either.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've never had any female friends either, and I'm also 27. And I currently don't have male friends either. It presents an even bigger barrier because not only can we not have romantic interaction with girls, but we can't even talk to them in any way because they're so unfamiliar and scary. The only girl I've ever talked to comfortably is my sister.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

jwyatt123 said:


> Do you have any sisters?
> 
> I do not have any sisters so I have never been able to cater to the female presence.
> 
> You probably do not have the social skills because you did not have alot of female (social) influence.


I don't. I guess if it did it would be easier to talk to girls if I had a sister, but it's too late, I'm not really into stuff people my age are into, drinking, club, party, having kids, etc...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Girls want to be friends with attractive males. I usually don't fall into that standard.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I had a female friend once & a male friend once. Needless to say - they are not my friends anymore.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Girls want to be friends with attractive males. I usually don't fall into that standard.


i would disagree. i am butt ugly and i have female friends. i think the number of friends of the opposite sex you have is directly correlated to the amount of bull**** you can tolerate in face to face conversations.


----------



## jwyatt123 (Jul 24, 2011)

SPC said:


> i would disagree. i am butt ugly and i have female friends. i think the number of friends of the opposite sex you have is directly correlated to the amount of bull**** you can tolerate in face to face conversations.


Attractive does not mean pretty or ugly.

Attraction is a force


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Never had one either, I had acquaintances (most of them never even remembered my name) but never one I could call friend.


----------

